# Where to go for a short break



## tucklebury (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi,
Tunnel is booked via the flexie fare booking we have for our MH .First week of December for a short break before the chaos of Christmas gets to its peak.But where to go , thought about LE Touquet but then what ? We seem to have explored most of the top part of France .Any ideas ? We will be using the aires system as always.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Go to Belgium stay a night at Ypres and see the ceremony at the Menin Gate. Not sure whether the municipal site will be open.

Steve


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

How short is short?

We are going out (Dover-Dunkerque) overnight on the 7th and back midday on the 13th and hope to do Belgium-Luxembourg-Germany (Trier, Monschau & Aachen) Netherlands (Valkenburg) and then back via Belgium (Ghent & Ostend).

700miles or so.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

You could always do the Mosel should be ok Koblenz to Trier then back through Luxembourg, for the cheap diesel, on the way home.

Joe


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you have any interest at all in war history then I second the Ypres recommendation. 

Wandering the trenches and cemeteries and counting the headstones on a cold winter's day is a stirring experience.

Small Christmas market in the town with ice rink and plenty of decent restaurants.


----------



## tucklebury (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi,

Excellent ideas , always fancied going to Ypres, will let you know what we do.If i get the 3G dongle going then I might do it live.

Thanks


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

www.jeugdstadion.be is open until 12th November. After this you can park on the motorhome pitches which are on the lefthand side after the barrier. The facilities are closed but the electric is left on. you can pay via the machine onsite.
We love going there and you can take the local bus to e.g. Hill 62.

Have fun

Maddie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ypres*



1946 said:


> www.jeugdstadion.be is open until 12th November. After this you can park on the motorhome pitches which are on the lefthand side after the barrier. The facilities are closed but the electric is left on. you can pay via the machine onsite.
> We love going there and you can take the local bus to e.g. Hill 62.
> 
> Have fun
> ...


Ypres is nice, small and clean.

The Mini Luxembourg tour is okay if you have the time.

TM


----------

